# James Beard's Lima Bean Recipe



## debinpeaks (Jun 24, 2002)

Years ago at a dinner party the hostess served a lima bean recipe with ginger snaps in it.  I have several Jame's Beard cookbooks, but none with that particular recipe.  It didn't come up on any search engine I tried so I hope maybe one of you have it.

Found this site from the Mollie Katzen suggested links.

Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi deb, so glad you dropped by.  I'll go on a walk-about and see if I can come up with anything.  Hope you hang around with us!!!


----------



## wasabi woman (Nov 4, 2004)

came across this recipe today and remembered this post; stuck in my mind because it sounded so different.  So debinpeaks, it only took 2 years, but I think this is the recipe you were looking for.

Baked Lima Beans with Gingersnaps
Serves 6 to 8

2 packages (10 oz. each) frozen lima beans, thawed
1 cup sour cream
2 tbl brown sugar
1 tbl grainy mustard
dash Worcestershire sauce
1-1/2 cups crushed gingersnaps
4 tbl (1/2 stick) unsalted butter, melted

Preheat oven to 350F. 
Place the lima beans in a 1-qt. baking dish. 
Mix the sour cream, brown sugar, mustard, and 
Worcestershire sauce and stir into the lima beans. 
Combine the gingersnaps and butter and sprinkle 
evenly over the beans.
Bake uncovered for 45 minutes. Serve hot. 

Good Luck!


----------

